# Das fortlaufende Nicolai Wunschkonzert



## Nichtslutz (1. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wär's denn mal mit einer Diskussion über zukünftige Modelle, die wirklich unbedingt von Nicolai gebaut werden müssten? 

Vorschlag zum Ablauf:

1. Wir diskutieren in diesem Thread nur über Produkte. 
Gedanken, Meinungen oder Kritik an der Firmenphilosophie sind in einem separaten Thread besser aufgehoben. 

2. Schreibt euren Wunschzettel - vielleicht hilft's ja was.

3. Die Forums-Polizei entscheidet über die Legitimität des Wunschs.

4. Richtig fetzen würden dann noch eine Einschätzung von (halb-) offizieller Seite im Sinne von "super Idee, warum eigentlich nicht?!" oder "haben wir auch schon drüber nachgedacht, aber verworfen, weil...." 
( @guru39 @MantaHai @kalle Nicolai @vinc )

Gute Idee?

Viele Grüße
Nichtslutz


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. November 2017)

Hey Nicolai,

warum gibt's eigentlich kein "Gufo AM"?

Wie ich mir sowas wünschen würde:
- Moderne Geometrie
- Eingelenker
- Alle Lager (also beide) können bei einsetzender Dämmerung im Nieselregen und angenehmen 3C mit einem Satz Inbusschlüsseln und einem handelsüblichen Stein aus dem Wald in weniger als 10 Minuten getauscht werden - ohne dass man auch nur einmal Fluchen müsste.
- Die Ersatzlager gibt's in jedem Baumarkt und werden normalerweise in Güterwagons verbaut.
- 140mm am Heck
- Vorne passt eine Gabel mit mindestens 35mm Standrohren rein, getravelt auf 150-160mm.
- Idealerweise schraubbare Ausfallenden, so dass man alles an Laufrädern zwischen 26'' und 29+ und 135x9mm bis Turboboost2000 verbauen kann.

Bin ich der einzige, der sowas scharf findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (1. November 2017)

Hätte gerne einen Dirt/4X/Pumptrack-Rahmen..... 26"-Laufräder, für <100 mm Federweg/Starr-Gabel
Die Elox oder Semipermeable-Farben gern wieder zurück


----------



## MantaHai (1. November 2017)

Einen 4X/Dirt/Pumptracken-Rahmen mit sinnvollen Leichtbau-Maßnahmen, wie beim Saturn, fände ich auch super. 


Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Hey Nicolai,
> 
> warum gibt's eigentlich kein "Gufo AM"?
> 
> ...



Warum will man die Lager im Wald wechseln & wie viele Baumärkte haben noch Kugellager? Vielleicht wäre ein Gufo-AM eine Idee für eine limitierte Auflage mit Vorbestellung.


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Warum will man die Lager im Wald wechseln?



..Das will man sicher nicht. Aber man freut sich, wenn mann muss und dann auch kann!
Z.B. wenn deine Garage auch nicht sauberer als der durschnittliche Wald ist... ;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. November 2017)

F*** @Nichtslutz , wieso warst du in meiner Garage?!


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2017)

Lambda Geometron


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Lambda Geometron



Wtf!?


----------



## guru39 (1. November 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> Lambda Geometron


Ein Glambda


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein Glambda


----------



## wildbiker (9. November 2017)

Wie schaut's mit kinderrädern aus? 

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (12. November 2017)

Wenn es etwas zu Träumen gibt, dann in absteigender Priorität:

1. Stolper/Touren-Rahmen mit weniger extremer G-Geometrie (Reach nur so um max. 470mm bei Oberrohr 630mm in L, Lenkwinkel ca. 66°, Tretlager 10mm höher als der aktuelle Trend, 150/140 Federweg)
2. Flaschenhalter für 0.75er Flasche auch in Rahmengröße M, dafür gerne Verzicht auf 10% der Hinterbauperformance
3. Rohloff-tauglich (heißt IS oder PM160 NICHT PM180!!!!)
4. alternativ zu 3. Pinion C-Line mit Kettenoption
5. Design für kleine Laufräder (keine 29er), Reifenfreiheit 62mm (RQ 2.4)

und dazu noch zweimal etwas Unmögliches:
6. Orange Elox als Option auf Kundenrisiko
7. Eingelenker

PS: Ich weiß, dass Weihnachten und Neujahr an einem Tag nicht geht!


----------



## Andi5w (12. November 2017)

Das kann ich voll unterstreichen.

3. und 4. bräuchte ich nicht, aber als Option wäre es kein Problem.
5. Laufräder könnten durchaus 29" sein, 650b ginge auch

In Punkt 6 stimme ich ebenfalls zu.

Eingelenker würde ich nicht wollen.

Wobei das eigentlich in Richtung Helius AC geht, welches fast kein Kunde mehr wollte????

Eventuell könnte es auch auf der Basis des Saturn entwickelt werden.


----------



## codit (12. November 2017)

Ja das AC würde den Job machen. Ich fahre ja auch eines, nach 8 Jahren ist halt mal ein neuer Rahmen fällig und etwas länger
wäre nicht schlecht. Mein Eheweib braucht auch einen Nachfolger für ihr RC (deswegen das Orange Elox, das will sie unbedingt).


----------



## wildbiker (12. November 2017)

Ok, dann hier auch nochma... Dann wünsche ich mir ein Nicolai-Museum... vlt. so vom ersten Nicolai bis zum High-Tec-E-Bike...mit der einen oder anderen (exotischen) Leihgabe... incl. Geschichte der Firma...


----------



## justanicename (12. November 2017)

codit schrieb:


> 6. Orange Elox als Option auf Kundenrisiko


Generell wieder mehr Eloxal fände ich auch gut.
Wie "schlimm" waren denn die Abweichungen die zu Reklamationen, und somit zur Entscheidung es nicht mehr anzubieten geführt haben?
Hat da jemand mal Bsp.-Bilder?
Wenn es an Schweißnähten einfach etwas heller oder dunkler wäre hätte ich persönlich kein Problem damit. Ich habe nur keine Vorstellung wie sich die Probleme damals genau optisch dargestellt haben.


----------



## codit (12. November 2017)

Ich habe da keine negativen Beispiele. Habe von Nicolai 1mal silber Elox, 2 mal bronze Elox, 1 mal Orange. Alles Top!

Schwarz/Bronze waren wohl auch nie ein Problem. Die farbigen Eloxaltöne werden ja nicht mehr angeboten, irgendwo stand mal wegen unbeherrschbarer Qualitätsschwankungen.
Ich würde Orange auf Eigenrisiko aber ohne langes Nachdenken nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (19. November 2017)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Hey Nicolai,
> 
> warum gibt's eigentlich kein "Gufo AM"?
> 
> ...





codit schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas zu Träumen gibt, dann in absteigender Priorität:
> 
> 1. Stolper/Touren-Rahmen mit weniger extremer G-Geometrie (Reach nur so um max. 470mm bei Oberrohr 630mm in L, Lenkwinkel ca. 66°, Tretlager 10mm höher als der aktuelle Trend, 150/140 Federweg)
> 2. Flaschenhalter für 0.75er Flasche auch in Rahmengröße M, dafür gerne Verzicht auf 10% der Hinterbauperformance
> ...



Nicolai könnenja zusammen mit dem Forum ein IBC 3.0 Community Bike auf die Beine stellen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2017)

Ich würde mir ein neues Hinterbaukonzept wünschen.

Nicht das der Viergelenker schlecht wäre, im Gegenteil


----------



## MantaHai (20. November 2017)

Hab alle Vorschläge aufbereitet und notiert; werde Rückmeldung geben, sobald ich mit Kalle gesprochen habe.



guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein neues Hinterbaukonzept wünschen.
> 
> Nicht das der Viergelenker schlecht wäre, im Gegenteil



Naja, einen neuen Hinterbau zu konstruieren nur um etwas Neues zu generien, ist ziemlich fragwürdig...
Ein Parallelogramm-Hinterbau wäre allerdings ziemlich geil, nach hinten gerichtete Raderhebungskurve, Bremsmomentabstützung und keine Kettenlängung...


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Hab alle Vorschläge aufbereitet und notiert; werde Rückmeldung geben, sobald ich mit Kalle gesprochen habe.
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, einen neuen Hinterbau zu konstruieren nur um etwas Neues zu generien, ist ziemlich fragwürdig...



Warum bitte fragwürdig?

Es sollte auch nicht so gemeint sein das es einfach nur was neues ist.... sondern was neues geiles 

Evolution ist gut... aber manchmal bedarf es auch einer Revolution  Das würde doch gut zu Nicolai passen, oder nicht?


----------



## MantaHai (20. November 2017)

Naja, der DW6-Hinterbau bei Robot und der Naild R3ACT sind die ersten Hinterbauten seit Jahren, die ein mehr oder weniger neues Konzept haben und funktionieren. Eine Revolution sind sie aber nicht; ein Hinterbau ist halt immer eine Quadratur des Kreises, da muss man auf Gott Zufall hoffen. 



guru39 schrieb:


> Warum bitte fragwürdig?
> 
> Es sollte auch nicht so gemeint sein das es einfach nur was neues ist.... sondern was neues geiles
> 
> Evolution ist gut... aber manchmal bedarf es auch einer Revolution  Das würde doch gut zu Nicolai passen, oder nicht?



Mir ging es vor allem darum, dass eine Neuentwicklung so aufwendig und teuer ist, dass der Aufwand ohne eine verdammt gute idee schwer zu rechtfertigen ist.


----------



## MantaHai (20. November 2017)

Grade auf Vital gesehen:
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/First-Look-Eminent-Cycles-Haste,2091

Quasi ein Zwitter aus verschiedenen Konzepten mit klarem Bezug zu Lawwill, aber letztendlich auch nur ein Viergelenker... Mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## piazza (20. November 2017)

Wäre schon mit kleineren Maßnahmen zufrieden:
G16 (aktueller Stand) mit
-optionalem Flaschenhalter
-Eloxalfarben (MEHR) (evtl. auf Kundenrisiko)
-semipermeable Farben (ebenso evtl. auf Kundenrisiko)
-Reifenfreiheit bis 3.2" (wichtigster Punkt)
-höheres Tretlager (ok, flip-chip Möglichkeit besteht ja)


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> ...ok, flip-chip Möglichkeit besteht ja)



Der "Flipchip" beim G16 ist nur für die verschiedenen Dämpferlängen, nicht für die Geo.


----------



## guru39 (20. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Grade auf Vital gesehen:
> https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/First-Look-Eminent-Cycles-Haste,2091
> 
> Quasi ein Zwitter aus verschiedenen Konzepten mit klarem Bezug zu Lawwill, aber letztendlich auch nur ein Viergelenker... Mal sehen was das gibt.



Schön ist die Bude ja nicht grade


----------



## piazza (20. November 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Der "Flipchip" beim G16 ist nur für die verschiedenen Dämpferlängen, nicht für die Geo.


Ich weiß, aber der Missbrauch ist hier nicht strafbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. November 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber der Missbrauch ist hier nicht strafbar



Oh doch... das wäre dann die Strafe


----------



## justanicename (20. November 2017)

Mutatoren an Schwinge gibt es beim G16 schon. 
Jetzt noch die Mutatoren an die Druckstreben und wir können Geo verstellen und Dämpferlänge bestimmen. Also beides. 
Das fände ich als Option gut. Wer kein Bock auf Mutator hat nimmt dann halt durchgehende Streben.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Oh doch... das wäre dann die Strafe



Blablub...ich warte gerade auf meinen längeren Dämpfer und machs beim GPI genau anders rum wie beim G16 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2017)

Ach so, wünschen tu ich mir auch noch was. Ein ION Pinion mit dem Gerwicht vom Zerode aus Aluminium 

G.


----------



## MantaHai (21. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach so, wünschen tu ich mir auch noch was. Ein ION Pinion mit dem Gerwicht vom Zerode aus Aluminium
> 
> G.


----------



## mhubig (22. November 2017)

3" Reifenfreiheit beim ION-G16 und ION-G15
Argon GLF / GTB EBOXX, mit dem neuen, schlankeren Bosch Akku im Unterrohr integriert


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. November 2017)

@mhubig - wegen freundschaftlicher Verbandelung: Conti Akku und Antrieb in den Nicolai`s
Und 26" Revival, damit ich auf dem neuesten Stand bleibe.


----------



## MantaHai (26. November 2017)

*Am Freitag habe ich 1.5h mit Kalle telefoniert und bin die Vorschläge mit ihm durchgegangen. Ich werde jetzt zu den einzelnen Vorschlägen Feedback geben:*



Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Hey Nicolai,
> 
> warum gibt's eigentlich kein "Gufo AM"?
> 
> ...



*Kalle sagt, dass er kein Bike verkaufen will, von dem er selbst nicht überzeugt ist. Für ihn ist ein Viergelenker einfach die überlegene Konstruktion. *



wildbiker schrieb:


> Hätte gerne einen Dirt/4X/Pumptrack-Rahmen..... 26"-Laufräder, für <100 mm Federweg/Starr-Gabel



*Zu dem Thema werde ich demnächst einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, bitte etwas Geduld haben.*



wildbiker schrieb:


> Die Elox oder Semipermeable-Farben gern wieder zurück



*Mehr Eloxalfarben für die Rahmen als zur Zeit wird es erstmal nicht geben. Die Prozessqualität ist beim Eloxieren von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig und damit nicht gut genug kontrollierbar, um den Kunden die erwartete Qualität bieten zu können. In der Vergangenheit gab es halt auch einfach zu viel Ärger und die UV-Beständigkeit ist auch noch so ein Problem.
Ich muss demnächst aber eh einen Eloxierer kontaktieren, kann ja mal fragen, wie es mit Sonderaufträgen aussieht 
*


WODAN schrieb:


> Lambda Geometron


*
Zur Zeit keine Kapazität und auch in Zukunft eher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Es kann gut sein, dass demnächst ein neuer Lambdarahmen im Sale auftaucht.*



wildbiker schrieb:


> Wie schaut's mit kinderrädern aus?
> 
> hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk



*Im nächsten Jahr erstmal keine Kapazität.
*



codit schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas zu Träumen gibt, dann in absteigender Priorität:
> 
> 1. Stolper/Touren-Rahmen mit weniger extremer G-Geometrie (Reach nur so um max. 470mm bei Oberrohr 630mm in L, Lenkwinkel ca. 66°, Tretlager 10mm höher als der aktuelle Trend, 150/140 Federweg)
> 2. Flaschenhalter für 0.75er Flasche auch in Rahmengröße M, dafür gerne Verzicht auf 10% der Hinterbauperformance
> ...



*Kalle sagt, dass er kein Bike verkaufen will, von dem er selbst nicht überzeugt ist. Für ihn ist ein Viergelenker einfach die überlegene Konstruktion. 
Rohloff wird nicht sterben; da wird es demnächst nochmal ne Info bzgl. der Fullys von mir geben. 

Elox siehe oben.*



wildbiker schrieb:


> Ok, dann hier auch nochma... Dann wünsche ich mir ein Nicolai-Museum... vlt. so vom ersten Nicolai bis zum High-Tec-E-Bike...mit der einen oder anderen (exotischen) Leihgabe... incl. Geschichte der Firma...


*
Kommt, wird aber noch etwas dauern. 
*


guru39 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein neues Hinterbaukonzept wünschen.
> 
> Nicht das der Viergelenker schlecht wäre, im Gegenteil



*Kalle wird auf absehbare Zeit beim Viergelenker bleiben. *

*Allgemein:*

*- Reifenfreiheit wird weiter verbessert, aber alles ist nicht möglich.*

*- Eventuell werden die Mutatoren 26 Zoll wieder möglich machen.

- IBC-Bike 3 wird es von Nicolai nicht geben, weil der personelle Aufwand für die Moderation super hoch ist. Allerdings werdet ihr beim neuen Pumptrack/4X/Dirt-Rahmen etwas Einfluss nehmen können.

- Wer Interesse an XS-Rahmen hat, soll sich im Geometron-Thread melden.*


----------



## nicbmxtb (26. November 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hätte gerne einen Dirt/4X/Pumptrack-Rahmen..... 26"-Laufräder, für <100 mm Federweg/Starr-Gabel
> Die Elox oder Semipermeable-Farben gern wieder zurück


Dafür ist das BMXTB und auch teilweise FMXTB da (gewesen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2017)

Das mit Rohloff hört sich gespannt an.

G.


----------



## codit (27. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das mit Rohloff hört sich gespannt an.
> 
> G.


 Mehr als spannend!


----------



## trailterror (27. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> *- Eventuell werden die Mutatoren 26 Zoll wieder möglich machen.
> *


----------



## LB Jörg (27. November 2017)

Und endlich mal ein Blick auf genug Reifenfreiheit 

G.


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> *Am Freitag habe ich 1.5h mit Kalle telefoniert und bin die Vorschläge mit ihm durchgegangen. Ich werde jetzt zu den einzelnen Vorschlägen Feedback geben:*



Danke für die Infos @MantaHai!


----------



## JAY-L (14. Dezember 2017)

Hi, 
war die Integration der Eightpins Satteltütze schon?
http://www.eightpins.at/
Ich finde das Konzept klasse.
Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (14. Dezember 2017)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> war die Integration der Eightpins Satteltütze schon?
> http://www.eightpins.at/
> Ich finde das Konzept klasse.
> ...


DAS wäre in der Tat SEHR geil!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2017)

Das klingt echt Mega cool!


----------



## Synapse (16. Dezember 2017)

Wie kann ich mir denn die "Mutatoren" vorstellen? Ich höre den Begriff hier zum ersten mal...


----------



## justanicename (16. Dezember 2017)

Synapse schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir denn die "Mutatoren" vorstellen? Ich höre den Begriff hier zum ersten mal...



Hier mal ein Foto von meinem G16 EBOXX. Das ist der Mutator an der Schwinge. Den gibt es in 3 Längen, wodurch sich die Hinterbaulänge und somit der Platz für größere Reifen anpassen lässt. Passend zum Mutator muss / kann ich noch die Sitzstreben in der Länge ändern, was es so bisher noch nicht beim normalen G1x gibt sondern nur beim EBOXX.
Das Teil wird in die Schwinge gesteckt und durch die Schrauben nur fixiert. Das ist im Prinzip ein 2 teiliger Vierkant der in das Vierkantrohr der Schwinge gesteckt wird. Hält bombenfest.

HTH


----------



## piazza (18. Dezember 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> (...) Mutator an der Schwinge


Praktisch (wenn man versch. Laufradsätze hat), aber nicht so sexy und clean.
Mir würde da von Haus aus ein wenig mehr Reifenfreiheit und eine fixe Schwinge/Strebe besser gefallen.


----------



## justanicename (18. Dezember 2017)

piazza schrieb:


> aber nicht so sexy und clean


Hallloo?
So sauber wie auf dem Bild ist das Bike sonst nie. Muss doch sehr bitten...


----------



## piazza (19. Dezember 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Muss doch sehr bitten...


Na wenn da mal ordentlich Balsam (Schlamm und Dreck) drüber wär, so wie sich das gehört, dann würd man den Mutator gar nicht erst sehen!  



justanicename schrieb:


> So sauber (...) ist das Bike sonst nie.


^ gut so!


----------



## MantaHai (9. Januar 2018)

Da @kalle Nicolai etwas Spannendes verraten hat, möchte ich es nicht vorenthalten; allerdings müsst ihr etwas suchen 

http://ebike-mtb.com/interview-kalle-nicolai/


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hab's, ich hab's!
Geheime Schaltung...


----------



## BillMeyer (9. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Da @kalle Nicolai etwas Spannendes verraten hat, möchte ich es nicht vorenthalten; allerdings müsst ihr etwas suchen
> 
> http://ebike-mtb.com/interview-kalle-nicolai/



uhhh, das ist so spannend, ich falle gleich vom Stuhl.
Ist das hier Kindergeburtstag mit Topfschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> uhhh, das ist so spannend, ich falle gleich vom Stuhl.
> Ist das hier Kindergeburtstag mit Topfschlagen?



Wir sollten mal wieder baiken gehen


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich hab's, ich hab's!
> Geheime Schaltung...



Da gibt es Arbeit 

https://www.mtb-news.de/jobs/job/nicolai-maschinenbau-gmbh-mehle-elze-2-monteur-high-end-mtb-rahmen/


----------



## MantaHai (2. Februar 2018)

Moin,

ich hab die neuen Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes als PDF.

Ich finde sie sehr gelungen! Die Website wird demnächst aktualisiert.

Grüße


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2018)

Ui, baut Nicolai jetzt eigene Vorbauten 

G.


----------



## playbike (6. Februar 2018)

Ein "günstiger" Nicolai Allmountain Eingelenker ala MDE Bolder wär mal was.
Aber der Trend bei Nicolai geht wohl in eine andere Richtung. Gibt es auch kein Helius mehr?


----------



## Bingo1979 (18. April 2018)

Ich würde mir folgendes von Nicolai wünschen:

Touren-Fully mit 120 - 140 mm Federweg
Reifenfreiheit bis 2,4 Zoll
Montagemöglihkeit für 1 Flschenhalter im Rahmendreieck
moderate Geometrie (Geolution "light")

So eine Art Saturn 12 oder 14

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## RockAddict (19. April 2018)

Ich würde mir einen transparenteren Bestellvorgang wünschen.
Preise und Farben bei der konfiguration sofort ersichtlich, damit man die Katze nicht im Sack kauft bzw. nicht ewig recherchieren muss.


----------



## chevioso (20. April 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> bzw. nicht ewig recherchieren muss.



wo bliebe da der Spass? 

..aber jo fänd ich auch gut.


----------



## patrick_ (25. April 2018)

MantaHai:

ein neues Helius AC mit Geolution (light) Ansatz wäre prima - also ein Allround / Trail / All Mountian Fully mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern und 470 bis 490 mm Reach bei Größe M und 130 oder 140 mm Federweg

und das natürlich als Pinion Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (25. April 2018)

patrick_ schrieb:


> MantaHai:
> 
> ein neues Helius AC mit Geolution (light) Ansatz wäre prima - also ein Allround / Trail / All Mountian Fully mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern und 470 bis 490 mm Reach bei Größe M und 130 oder 140 mm Federweg
> 
> und das natürlich als Pinion Variante


We bin ich dabei


----------



## Bingo1979 (25. April 2018)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> We bin ich dabei[/QUOTE
> Bloede autokorrektur.
> Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## codit (25. April 2018)

patrick_ schrieb:


> MantaHai:
> 
> ein neues Helius AC mit Geolution (light) Ansatz wäre prima - also ein Allround / Trail / All Mountian Fully mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern und 470 bis 490 mm Reach bei Größe M und 130 oder 140 mm Federweg
> 
> und das natürlich als Pinion Variante


Könnte meiner Frau und mir auch taugen. Wichtig: Pinion C-Line und Platz für Trinkflasche.
Würde mich aber auch einfach über eine C-Line Option beim G13 freuen!


----------



## Bingo1979 (25. April 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Würde mir und meiner Frau auch taugen. Wichtig: Pinion C-Line und Platz für Trinkflasche.


Oder ein Saturn 12 / 14 
Da ist dann auch genuegend Platz fuer eine Flasche.


----------



## codit (25. April 2018)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Oder ein Saturn 12 / 14
> Da ist dann auch genuegend Platz fuer eine Flasche.


Meiner Frau würde das denke ich auch gut passen! Aber mit Pinion!


----------



## manuelschafer (10. Juni 2018)

ION 14 oder Helius 14 !
aber ein saturn 14 ?
naja (optisch) wird man sehen was  bei rauskommen soll ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (13. Juni 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> ION 14 oder Helius 14 !
> aber ein saturn 14 ?
> naja (optisch) wird man sehen was  bei rauskommen soll ..



Es wird kein neues Helius mehr geben, zumindest war das mein letzter Stand. Allerdings ist der auch schon ein paar Monate her, weil Nicolai seitdem nicht mehr mit mir kommuniziert.

Ob und wie intensiv @kalle Nicolai oder der @NICOLAI-Support den Thread bzw. das Forum weiterbetreuen will oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht sagen.

Was aber ganz interessant ist, ist das folgende Patent. Vielleicht kommt da noch was. Stichwort Getriebebike.

https://patents.google.com/patent/DE102014016395A1/de


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Juni 2018)

ach ja und zur FB anfrage von Nicolai...

... wie damals das semipermeable green ..

TRANSPARENTE NEON FARBEN/LACKIERUNGEN

Das wäre mal was NEUES


----------



## BillMeyer (14. Juni 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Es wird kein neues Helius mehr geben, zumindest war das mein letzter Stand. Allerdings ist der auch schon ein paar Monate her, weil Nicolai seitdem nicht mehr mit mir kommuniziert.
> 
> Ob und wie intensiv @kalle Nicolai oder der @NICOLAI-Support den Thread bzw. das Forum weiterbetreuen will oder nicht, kann ich auch nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Warst du nicht artig, oder warum kommunizieren die Nicolai Boys nicht mehr mit dir?
Ist das der Dank dafür, dass du dich hier so eingesetzt hast?


----------



## MantaHai (14. Juni 2018)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Warst du nicht artig, oder warum kommunizieren die Nicolai Boys nicht mehr mit dir?
> Ist das der Dank dafür, dass du dich hier so eingesetzt hast?



Dazu kann ich keine Aussage treffen, da seit Februar Stille ist. Falls ich etwas falsch gemacht haben sollte, hätte ich diesbezüglich gerne ein Feedback gehabt. Ich will die Thematik aber nicht weiter ausbreiten, wenn Fragen diesbezüglich bestehen, bitte eine PN.

Nach vier Monaten dachte ich aber, dass ich zumindest diesen Thread über die Veränderung informieren sollte.


----------



## Lucky3176 (14. Juni 2018)

Schön wären doch innenverlegte Züge....oder!??
Muss ja nicht gleich ein eingeschweißtes Röhrchen sein. Da gibts bestimmt noch andere Lösungen die nicht klappern.


----------



## codit (14. Juni 2018)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Schön wären doch innenverlegte Züge....oder!??


Bitte NICHT!


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Juni 2018)

glaub das war ironie ;D


----------



## Lucky3176 (14. Juni 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT!


Versteh nicht, was an innenverlegten Zügen so schlimm sein soll. 
Erklärt das mal einem Nicolaigreenhorn!


----------



## codit (14. Juni 2018)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Versteh nicht, was an innenverlegten Zügen so schlimm sein soll.
> Erklärt das mal einem Nicolaigreenhorn!


Ich nutze meine Bikes intensiv und baue öfter mal die Bremsen um. Bei Kettenschaltung wäre es vermutlich noch intensiver (das Umbauen), bin aber Getriebefreak und kann da nichts sagen. Das Innengefrickel will ich in jedem Fall nicht haben.

Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber für mich passt zu N "form follows function" und da gehört innenverlegt nicht dazu.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Juni 2018)

es gab allerdings durchaus innenverlegte züge auch schonmal bei nicolai..

als aufpreis option kein problem.. das waren allerdings  räder mit getriebeschaltung...
für die bremsen machsts das ganze aber nicht leicht wie codit schon sagte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2018)

codit schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT!



Word 

Innenverlegte Züge sind der letzte Scheißdreck und ein Mechaniker Albtraum


----------



## tomybike (21. Juni 2018)

guru39 schrieb:


> Word
> 
> Innenverlegte Züge sind der letzte Scheißdreck und ein Mechaniker Albtraum





Noch blöder wird`s wenn auch noch die Bremsleitungen innen verlegt sind. Vor allem wenn sie unbemerkt innen am Rahmen scheuern.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Juni 2018)

Weil ich vorhin im _Kleinkariert_ Fred was dazu schrieb:
Wie wäre eine kleine Karte oder ein Label mit Signatur des Schweißers und Monteurs? Hat etwas persönliches und verbindet irgendwie noch mehr.
Wenn man mal da war, in der Firma, und die Leute kennen gelernt hat - egal ob vor oder nach dem Kauf - dann hat man eben quasi das Gesicht zum Namen. Oder so.


----------



## TheTomminator (6. Juli 2018)

G16 mit 27,5+ Reifenfreiheit.


----------



## piazza (6. Juli 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> G16 mit 27,5+ Reifenfreiheit.


+1


----------



## codit (14. Juli 2018)

Gab es was Neues auf der Eurobike (alles mit E-Motor interessiert mich nicht) ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (7. September 2018)

Hallo,

Ist jemanden bekannt ob es für 2019 Neuigkeiten bei Nicolai gibt?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. September 2018)

Schön wäre so ein richtiges Handbuch, wie man es von Deutschen Maschinenbaufirmen gewohnt ist.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. September 2018)

Heisst das dann g18  demnächst,  also der neue DH 29er Hobel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (25. November 2018)

Das hat jetzt sicherlich nichts mit Sachen am Bike zu tun, aber ich könnte mir für 2019 gut ne "Reportage/Doku" vorstellen. Ähnlich wie die Staffel "Handwerkskunst" beim SWR. 
So würde man super Einblicke von der Herstellung eines kompletten Bikes/Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Nicolai Support,

Gibt es ausser dem G1 noch weitere Neuigkeiten für 2019?

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (3. Januar 2019)

... das Jahr ist noch lang, da kommt bestimmt noch etwas ...


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2019)

Wie wärs mit einer kleinen Andeutung 

G.


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2019)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> ... das Jahr ist noch lang, da kommt bestimmt noch etwas ...


Eigenes Getriebe?


----------



## piazza (3. Januar 2019)

vernünftige Reifenfreiheiten (3")?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Januar 2019)

Ein Saturn Trailbike wurde ja schon von Kalle angekündigt.


----------



## Schwatten (4. Januar 2019)

Ich hätte auch gern ein Argon GTB Trailbike mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und für 140er Gabel.


----------



## Deleted261297 (4. Januar 2019)

neues Getriebe-Bike

     + 

Nicolai Maschienenbau-Handbuch


----------



## codit (4. Januar 2019)

1) Das neue Saturn-Trailbike, bitte mit Option auf Getriebe UND 27.5 Zoll Rädern (besser noch 26 , steinigt mich).

2) Wenn Mittelgetriebe (eure Neuentwicklung oder Pinion C1.12) nicht geht, eine Rohloff-Option. Das heißt PM160 hinten damit 180er Scheibe trotz Knochen geht. Optimal auch noch 135mm Achsmass damit eine meiner existierenden Speedhubs reinpasst. Die gehen einfach nicht kaputt, außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf das Extendergefrickel beim Radeinbau.

3) Das ganz gerne mit dem ÜBLICHEN Custom-Aufpreis realisierbar, aber bitte keine Kosten für eine extra Hinterbaulehre oder ähnliches.

Meine Frau  sucht im Herbst was Neues und so wäre es passend. Ansonsten wird es auch bei ihr etwas aus Neuseeland.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2019)

Dann wünsch ich mir zum Saturngetriebebike, mit dem Gewicht von einem Taniwah Trail, noch eins mit mindestens 170mm Federweg und 1kg leichter wie das aktuelle...also so reale 16kg 

G.


----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2019)

codit schrieb:


> aber bitte keine Kosten für eine extra Hinterbaulehre oder ähnliches.



Du kannst nicht mal mehr über tailor (also mit aufpreis!) eine neue strebe (mit der neuen lagertechnologie und solider reifenfreiheit) unter 443 mehr bestellen


----------



## codit (4. Januar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht mal mehr über tailor (also mit aufpreis!) eine neue strebe (mit der neuen lagertechnologie und solider reifenfreiheit) unter 443 mehr bestellen


Bei mir ging es um die Achsbreite (135 statt 148), da kann ich das ja noch etwas verstehen. Ganz schlecht aber, wenn es schon an der Strebenlänge scheitert.

Wenn nicht einmal Nicolai sowas hinbekommt, dann wird es in D nichts mit Industrie 4.0. Und da schwadronieren die einschlägigen Gurus bei uns - ich kenne da so einige aus Wirtschaft und Hochschule (und Politik, aber diese nehme ich schon länger nicht mehr ernst) - von Losgröße 1.


----------



## Akira (22. Januar 2019)

nur mal so - fand keinen besseren Thread


----------



## xMARTINx (9. Februar 2019)

@NICOLAI-Support 
Wann gibts Neuigkeiten zum 29“ Downhillrad???
Und habt ihr Ersatz nach dem Weggang von Reading?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme mal an, dass da etwas ähnliches wie das G1 kommen wird. 
Im Grunde kann man das G1 auch sehr gut als DH Bike fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. Februar 2019)




----------



## xMARTINx (9. Februar 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass da etwas ähnliches wie das G1 kommen wird.
> Im Grunde kann man das G1 auch sehr gut als DH Bike fahren.


Jap definitiv. Das wäre so nen Grund aufs G1 umzusteigen, beide Laufradgrößen fahrbar, wenn man Bock hat steckt man ne Boxxer rein und los

Wobei das G19 ja fix auf 29“ umgerüstet wäre, in den Hinterbau passt Reifen knapp rein, mehr Platz wäre einfach mit längeren Mutatoren zu holen. Die paar Millimeter höheres Tretlager wären gar nicht so tragisch da es so ja sehr tief ist und wäre auf dem Niveau von anderen 29“ Bikes. Oder 230mm Dämpfer rein...
Ich überleg ja immernoch wegen nur vorn umzubauen


----------



## beetle (5. Januar 2020)

Das Argon Lineup finde ich nicht zufriedenstellend. 

Wieso gibt es kein 29" Trailbike mit 130/140mm? Geo nicht zu extrem. Lenkwinkel 65°, tiefes Tretlager -70mm, Reach zwischen 450 und 470. Kettenstrebe möglichst kurz.

Könnte ich mir vorstellen zu kaufen.


----------



## MantaHai (5. Januar 2020)

Genauso Frage ich mich wozu es eine Saturn 14 ST Variants gibt, wenn ich keinen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen kann. Super spannendes Bike, aber ohne Stahlfederdämpfer nix.


----------



## Bingo1979 (5. Januar 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Genauso Frage ich mich wozu es eine Saturn 14 ST Variants gibt, wenn ich keinen Stahlfederdämpfer verbauen kann. Super spannendes Bike, aber ohne Stahlfederdämpfer nix.



warum ist ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer nicht möglich?


----------



## MantaHai (5. Januar 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> warum ist ein Stahlfeder Dämpfer nicht möglich?


Passt angeblich nicht mit den beiden Zugstreben.


----------



## pillehille (8. Januar 2020)

Ich verstehe den Hype um Stahlfederdämpfer gerade nicht so richtig,
Ansprechverhalten, Wartung etc... kann ich ja nachvollziehen ABER Stahlfederdämpfer und Luftdämpfer haben eine unterschiedliche Charakteristik

Wenn der Rahmen für Luftdämpfer optimiert ist, warum muss ich da dann auf Teufel komm raus einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen?


----------



## MantaHai (8. Januar 2020)

pillehille schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Hype um Stahlfederdämpfer gerade nicht so richtig,
> Ansprechverhalten, Wartung etc... kann ich ja nachvollziehen ABER Stahlfederdämpfer und Luftdämpfer haben eine unterschiedliche Charakteristik
> 
> Wenn der Rahmen für Luftdämpfer optimiert ist, warum muss ich da dann auf Teufel komm raus einen Stahlfederdämpfer einbauen?



Der Rahmen hat eine progressive Kennlinie mit etwa 20% Progression und bewegt sich damit im üblichen Bereich zwischen 20% - 30%. Alle anderen Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus sind für die Wahl des Federmediums unerheblich. Die modernen Luftdämpfer versuchen ja in den ersten 2/3 des Federwegs möglichst nahe an einen Stahlfederdämpfer heranzukommen, deswegen ist der Rahmen auch nicht auf einen Luftdämpfer hin optimiert.


----------



## lambdarider (8. Januar 2020)

Getriebe Bikes stehen ja anscheinend nicht mehr wirklich auf der aktuellen Agenda von Nicolai.
schade... das war ja mal ,neben   downhillframes in verschiedenen Varianten(zb als freerider oder Getriebebike  ), ein Schwerpunkt bei Nicolai
Wäre schön wenn sich Nicolai in 2020 mal auf alte Tugenden besinnen würde(das g1 geht ja schon in die richtige Richtung )....enduros gibts inzwischen echt genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (8. Januar 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat eine progressive Kennlinie mit etwa 20% Progression und bewegt sich damit im üblichen Bereich zwischen 20% - 30%. Alle anderen Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus sind für die Wahl des Federmediums unerheblich. Die modernen Luftdämpfer versuchen ja in den ersten 2/3 des Federwegs möglichst nahe an einen Stahlfederdämpfer heranzukommen, deswegen ist der Rahmen auch nicht auf einen Luftdämpfer hin optimiert.


Zu aller Anfang steht doch ein Lastenheft bei einer Rahmenentwicklung. 
Wenn in dem Lastenheft als Festforderung ein geringes Gewicht, maximale Steifigkeit, Flaschenhalter, Antisquat-Werte XY, eine gewisse Formsprache, Fahreigenschaften, Luftdämpfer etc steht... dann wird der Rahmen auf diese Werte hin konstruiert und optimiert

Wenn bei der Konstruktion dann die vorliegende Kennlinie herauskommt, ist diese wohl für den Rahmen und all die Anforderungen, die an den Rahmen gestellt werden das Optimum. 

Würde im Lastenheft nun als Festforderung die Stahlfederkompatibilität stehen, müssen alle Konstruktionsansätze hinterfragt werden. Auch die Kinematik müsste überarbeitet werden um dem Rahmen den gewünschte Charakter zu verleihen. 

Auch wenn die Charakteristik von Stahl zu Luft 2/3 identisch wären, so sind 1/3 immernoch unterschiedlich. Man könnte jetzt sagen "Egal was macht das 1/3 schon aus wenn doch 2/3 passen?" Das ist nicht der Ansatz den NICOLAI verfolgt. 

Die Saturn Bikes sind übrigens auf meinem Mist gewachsen


----------



## MantaHai (8. Januar 2020)

pillehille schrieb:


> Zu aller Anfang steht doch ein Lastenheft bei einer Rahmenentwicklung.
> Wenn in dem Lastenheft als Festforderung ein geringes Gewicht, maximale Steifigkeit, Flaschenhalter, Antisquat-Werte XY, eine gewisse Formsprache, Fahreigenschaften, Luftdämpfer etc steht... dann wird der Rahmen auf diese Werte hin konstruiert und optimiert
> 
> Wenn bei der Konstruktion dann die vorliegende Kennlinie herauskommt, ist diese wohl für den Rahmen und all die Anforderungen, die an den Rahmen gestellt werden das Optimum.
> ...



Das Helius AC wurde auch auf einen Luftdämpfer ausgelegt, funktioniert trotzdem genauso gut (in meinen Augen besser) mit Stahlfederdämpfer. 
Man möge mir meine Ketzerei verzeihen, aber solange ein Rahmen eine Progression von min. 20% und ein stetig fallendes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat, kann ich guten Gewissens einen Stahlfederdämpfer fahren.

Nicolai hat zumindest früher Mal damit geglänzt, dass man deutlich mehr Flexibilität beim Einbau von ausgewählten Anbauteilen hatte, weil die Rahmen so gut konstruiert waren, dass man eine schlechte Konstruktion nicht durch properitäre Ideen, wie bei Spezi kaschieren musste. 

Klar wird der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher keinen Storia V3 einbauen wollen, ich halt schon. Deswegen kommt das Helius 14 ST trotz allen Vorzügen gegenüber dem Helius AC, als Nachfolger nicht in Frage


Oder willst du mit jetzt erzählen, dass die G1 Rahmen, obwohl mit beiden Dämpferarten ausgeliefert, auch nur auf eine Art ausgelegt sind. Zudem alle Fahrwerkskomponenten Hersteller behaupten, dass ihre Luftdämpfer (abgesehen von der Endprogression) immer näher an Stahlfederdämpfern liegen. Irgendwer lügt ja dann


----------



## trailterror (9. Januar 2020)

Das saturn st ist mM nach ja kein neu(es)(entwickeltes) modell.

man hat das saturn 14 genommen (welches von beginn an nicht für härtere sachen vorgesehen war) und hat lediglich ein zwei sachen geändert


----------



## Antlion90 (10. Januar 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Oder willst du mit jetzt erzählen, dass die G1 Rahmen, obwohl mit beiden Dämpferarten ausgeliefert, auch nur auf eine Art ausgelegt sind.



Genau so ist es, der Fox Luftdämpfer wird wohl nur ein Kompromiss sein.

Laut Zitat Nicolai von den Craft Bike Days:

_*Warum ist die Wahl für euch auf Dämpfer von EXT gefallen, die ja eher selten verbaut werden?* 
"Wir haben dabei den Dämpfer als zentrales Bauteil in der Konstruktion des Rahmens wahrgenommen, denn seine Charakteristik wirkt sich ja maßgeblich auf die Balance aus."_


----------



## connerthesaint (17. April 2020)

Hier hieß es ja mal Wunschkonzert, also wie folgt: 


High Pivot Hinterbau 
komplett Alu 
130-140mm Federweg
Stahl oder Luftdämpfer möglich 
Federgabelfreigabe 140mm-160mm 
29 Zoll

Kommt von Acto Five Cycles, gibt es bei Forbidden Druid aber trotzdem, sowas aus Niedersachsen fänd ich geil! ??


----------



## LB Jörg (21. April 2020)

Weiß eigentlich schon wer was von dem, was der Kalle Nicolai das letztens, bei dieser Videokonferenzschaltung,  hier im Forum angekündigt hat?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. April 2020)

Eine neue Ikone


----------



## MantaHai (22. April 2020)

Pinion Sale bei Nicolai...


----------



## MantaHai (23. April 2020)

Es werden tatsächlich alle Pinion-Räder also Fullys und Hardtails im Sale verkauft. Also entweder kommt ein neues Pinion oder wahrscheinlicher ein Nicolai-Getriebe.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. April 2020)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Es werden tatsächlich alle Pinion-Räder also Fullys und Hardtails im Sale verkauft. Also entweder kommt ein neues Pinion oder wahrscheinlicher ein Nicolai-Getriebe.



Ich glaub ja noch nicht dran, aber Hoffen tu ich dennoch mal 
Dabei bekommt mein GPI die kommende Woche eine Komplettrundumwartungserneuerung.

G.


----------



## MantaHai (23. April 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub ja noch nicht dran, aber Hoffen tu ich dennoch mal
> Dabei bekommt mein GPI die kommende Woche eine Komplettrundumwartungserneuerung.
> 
> G.




Ich auch noch nicht... In den letzten 3 Jahren wurde immer Mal wieder was von Kalle und Paul Aston angekündigt, aber es kam nie etwas. Allerdings ist das Patent viel zu aufwendig, um es nur in der Schublade zu lassen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. April 2020)

Kalle hat diesbezüglich sicher den nötigen Ehrgeiz, aber ob es sich lohnt? Entwicklung und Fertigung sind für so kleine Stückzahlen schon sehr teuer. 
Allerdings wär'e ein Sprungbrett für ein eGPI.


----------



## MantaHai (23. April 2020)

Ich habe mir das Patent ja Mal ausführlich angeschaut, wenn er damit langfristig plant, dann sollte es was werden. Innovate or Die


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2020)

Das stimmt. Und Pionion wird die Getriebe auch nicht verschenken. 
Bin ja gespannt, ob's dann im Fall des Falls wirklich eine Magnetschaltung gibt.


----------



## Bingo1979 (11. August 2020)

Hallo,

der ein oder andere Hersteller hat schon seine Modelle für 2021vorgestellt. Ist seitens Nicolai etwas Neues für 2021 zu erwarten?

Ikone?

Ein Saturn16 fände ich super. Das G1 wäre mir sicherlich zu extrem in der Geometrie.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2020)

Bei Nicolai gibt es das G1 mit Marzocchi Dämpfer gerade im SALE. Gibt es ev. Einen Nachfolger zum G1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. August 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Bei Nicolai gibt es das G1 mit Marzocchi Dämpfer gerade im SALE. Gibt es ev. Einen Nachfolger zum G1?



Glaub eher sie hatten die rote Zocci noch rumliegen und haben den Rahmen dazu passen gemacht zum Verkaufen 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. August 2020)

Das G1 wird uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.

Und alle warten auf die Ikone.


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das G1 wird uns noch lange erhalten bleiben.
> 
> Und alle warten auf die Ikone.


Helius AM/FR in modern


----------



## Bingo1979 (28. August 2020)

Wäre sicherlich interessant ?


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (4. September 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Helius AM/FR in modern



... was heißt das für dich im Klartext ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (4. September 2020)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> ... was heißt das für dich im Klartext ?


Z.Bsp. Ein Saturn in 29‘‘ mit etwa 15 cm FW. Ich hatte hierzu auch Kontakt mit euch. Habe verstanden das hier nichts zeitnah (Saison 2021) zu erwarten ist.

Richtig?

Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (4. September 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Z.Bsp. Ein Saturn in 29‘‘ mit etwa 15 cm FW. Ich hatte hierzu auch Kontakt mit euch. Habe verstanden das hier nichts zeitnah (Saison 2021) zu erwarten ist.
> 
> Richtig?
> 
> ...


Macht mich nicht schwach. Gerade erst das Saturn 14 ST bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2020)

Ich habe auch einen Wunsch (und ich weiß, dass er kaum erfüllbar ist). Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die G15/16 Modelle auf metrische Dämpfer anzupassen? Cane Creek zb bietet beim neuen Dämpfer nur mehr metrische Einbaulängen an.


----------



## Bingo1979 (4. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Wunsch (und ich weiß, dass er kaum erfüllbar ist). Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die G15/16 Modelle auf metrische Dämpfer anzupassen? Cane Creek zb bietet beim neuen Dämpfer nur mehr metrische Einbaulängen an.


Hallo,

ich bin jetzt kein Dämpfer Einbaumass Profi, aber könnte man nicht unterschiedliche Einbaulängen in begrenzten Umfang mittels off set Buchsen ausgleichen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lambutz (4. September 2020)

Offsetbuchsen können die Differenz zum passenden metrischen Dämpfer mit dem richtigen Hub nicht ausgleichen. Die Buchse musste so weit versetzt sein, das kein Bolzen mehr durch geht. Vielleicht mit einem speziellen Frästeil...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. September 2020)

Das habe ich mir schon angesehen. Bei 8 mm Bolzen kann man damit angeblich 4 mm raus holen. Bleiben aber vom ET-Key auf Einstellung 222 mm noch mal 4 mm bis man auf die metrischen 230 mm kommt.
Am ET-Key gibt's auch zu wenig "Fleisch" um da noch eine tiefere Aufnahme hin zu bekommen. Eventuell passen auch die Sitzstreben vom G1. Aber das ganze hin und her Gebaue kostet dann mehr als ein EXT Arma. ?


----------



## .t1mo (7. September 2020)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Wunsch (und ich weiß, dass er kaum erfüllbar ist). Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die G15/16 Modelle auf metrische Dämpfer anzupassen? Cane Creek zb bietet beim neuen Dämpfer nur mehr metrische Einbaulängen an.



hätte ich auch gern ? aber eigentlich gibt's halt auch schöne dämper in 222
...abgesehen natürlich vom "spezial G1 ext"


----------



## botswana23 (10. September 2020)

Hallo,

um die Idee mit dem AM/FR aufzugreifen. Ich fahre eins der ersten AM und würde auch gerne etwas neueres haben.
Für mich heist AM in modern, Anpassung der Geomtrie wie bei den neuen Modellen von Nicolai, 29“ Laufräder, 15cm-16cm hinten und für mich besoders wichtig Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck.
Wenn das G15 die Möglichkeit hätte mit dem Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck dann wäre das genau das Bike aber leider geht das nicht.

Gruss,
Novi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. September 2020)

.t1mo schrieb:


> hätte ich auch gern ? aber eigentlich gibt's halt auch schöne dämper in 222
> ...abgesehen natürlich vom "spezial G1 ext"




Leider ändert sich das langsam. Den neuen CCDB gibt es nur in metric.


----------



## provester (10. September 2020)

botswana23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn das G15 die Möglichkeit hätte mit dem Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck dann wäre das genau das Bike aber leider geht das nicht.
> 
> ...



klar geht das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (28. Juni 2021)

Mein Wunsch:

-Satun mit 15cm FW und Stahlfederoption (CC Inline Coil würde ausreichen)
-Effigear ohne Pinion Befestigung
-abgestützer Eingelenker, damit man sich den ganzen häßlichen Spanner sparen kann

Wann kann ich bestellen? 😉


----------



## MantaHai (28. Juni 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch:
> 
> -Satun mit 15cm FW und Stahlfederoption (CC Inline Coil würde ausreichen)
> -Effigear ohne Pinion Befestigung
> ...


Das Saturn wäre fein! 

Außerdem soll endlich Mal das Getriebe kommen 😂


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. Juni 2021)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit der „Ikone“?

Nix mehr gehört von.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, das kommt alles zu Weihnachten zum großen Jubiläum. 
Wird aber eher das Mofa sein, denke ich. 

Ich wüsste derzeit nicht, was ich mir von Nicolai wünschen würde.
Außer vielleicht, dass es mal mehr Testtage gäbe. Ich wäre gerne mal ein G1 Probefahren und v.a. ein eBoxx.


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Juli 2021)

Ein Light eMTB mit Fazua Motor wäre mal was.
Vielleicht im Saturn 14
Wäre noch eine Ergänzung zum 28kg G1 eBoxx Panzer.


----------



## qlaus (7. Juli 2021)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ein Light eMTB mit Fazua Motor wäre mal was.
> Vielleicht im Saturn 14
> Wäre noch eine Ergänzung zum 28kg G1 eBoxx Panzer.


Noch viel lieber im Saturn 11! War mein Wunsch an Nicolai für 2028, als mein 11 im Mai abholte. Wäre ein Träumchen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juli 2021)

Was vielleicht ganz fein wäre, wäre ein verschiebbarer Dämpferschlitten, wie ihn zb das Liteville 601 hat. Damit kann man die vordere Dämpferaufnahme zum einen an einen längeren Dämpfer anpassen und gleichzeitig zusammen mit den Sitzstrebenmutatoren die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus beeinflussen, ohne dass sich dabei die Geometrie verändert.


----------



## lambdarider (12. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was vielleicht ganz fein wäre, wäre ein verschiebbarer Dämpferschlitten, wie ihn zb das Liteville 601 hat. Damit kann man die vordere Dämpferaufnahme zum einen an einen längeren Dämpfer anpassen und gleichzeitig zusammen mit den Sitzstrebenmutatoren die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus beeinflussen, ohne dass sich dabei die Geometrie verändert.


....kann ich ohnehin nicht verstehen das nicolai bei seinen aktuellen Modellen auf den dämpferschlitten verzichtet, das war ja nun wirklich jahrelang Standart bei nicolai.


----------



## WODAN (12. Juli 2021)

lambdarider schrieb:


> ....kann ich ohnehin nicht verstehen das nicolai bei seinen aktuellen Modellen auf den dämpferschlitten verzichtet, das war ja nun wirklich jahrelang Standart bei nicolai.


Ich denke viele Nutzer haben die Kollisionskontrolle nach dem Verstellen vergessen 😉


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. Juli 2021)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich denke viele Nutzer haben die Kollisionskontrolle nach dem Verstellen vergessen 😉



Das kann ein Künstler ggfs auch mit falsch gewählten Mutatoren schaffen.
Somit nur bedingt ein Grund.
Ich vermute eher die Gewichtsersparnis als Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greyfur (20. Juli 2021)

Moin

Argon GLF in 29 wäre echt töfte! Irgendwie überzeugen mich die 27.5er aufm Hardtail nicht

Gruß


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Argon GLF in 29 wäre echt töfte! Irgendwie überzeugen mich die 27.5er aufm Hardtail nicht
> 
> Gruß


Mal gefahren?


----------



## Greyfur (20. Juli 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Mal gefahren?


Moin

Ja bin ich. Fährt gut, keine Frage, und auch für Abfahrerei für ein HT sehr tauglich. Aber die 29er haben doch besseren Überrollwinkel, was nach meinem Gefühl hinten beim HT schon interessant sein kann (deswegen habe ich mich dann auch für ein 29er Enduro-HT und gegen das GLF entschieden)


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ja bin ich. Fährt gut, keine Frage, und auch für Abfahrerei für ein HT sehr tauglich. Aber die 29er haben doch besseren Überrollwinkel, was nach meinem Gefühl hinten beim HT schon interessant sein kann (deswegen habe ich mich dann auch für ein 29er Enduro-HT und gegen das GLF entschieden)


Ich finde das 29", mit der Geo eines GLF, die Breitbandigkeit raubt. Kann ja jeder anders halten, aber dann wird es schon arg sperrig! Bin meins nur kurz so Probe gefahren, ging für mich gar nicht. Kastriert das Bike. Finde ich. Dann müsste die Geo gemäßigt werden, dann wäre es aber kein GLF mehr.


----------



## Greyfur (20. Juli 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich finde das 29", mit der Geo eines GLF, die Breitbandigkeit raubt. Kann ja jeder anders halten, aber dann wird es schon arg sperrig! Bin meins nur kurz so Probe gefahren, ging für mich gar nicht. Kastriert das Bike. Finde ich. Dann müsste die Geo gemäßigt werden, dann wäre es aber kein GLF mehr.


Moin

Ich hab da ja schon einmal in grauer Vorzeit bei Nicolai nachgefragt, das Problem soll wohl die Tretlagerabsenkung bei einem 29er Umbau sein (sprich die Laufräder gehen physisch rein, allerdings kommt das Tretlager dann 20mm hoch, und das ist wohl für die Geometrie ungut) 

Sprich, was ich mir vorstellen würde, ist ein GLF mit GLF-Geometrie für 29er angepasst  - aber ich verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich hab da ja schon einmal in grauer Vorzeit bei Nicolai nachgefragt, das Problem soll wohl die Tretlagerabsenkung bei einem 29er Umbau sein (sprich die Laufräder gehen physisch rein, allerdings kommt das Tretlager dann 20mm hoch, und das ist wohl für die Geometrie ungut)
> 
> Sprich, was ich mir vorstellen würde, ist ein GLF mit GLF-Geometrie für 29er angepasst  - aber ich verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt.


Weiß schon was du meinst. Dann wäre es aber irgendein Enduro HT. 29" mit ähnlich aggressiver Geo, wäre es ein DH HT. Dann kein Allrounder mehr. 
Das GLF ist halt sehr speziell. Muss man mögen... ich steh drauf.


----------



## Greyfur (20. Juli 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Weiß schon was du meinst. Dann wäre es aber irgendein Enduro HT. 29" mit ähnlich aggressiver Geo, wäre es ein DH HT. Dann kein Allrounder mehr.
> Das GLF ist halt sehr speziell. Muss man mögen... ich steh drauf.


Moin

DH-HT klingt doch gut  Doppelbrückengabel und los!


----------



## WODAN (20. Juli 2021)

Mullet?


----------



## mnm (20. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre das Argon GLF in Mullet , 27,5 X 2,6 hinten und 29 X 2,35 vorne in Verbindung mit einer Fox 38 und 170mm aber sehr weich abgestimmt damit sie schön im im Federweg steht !
Ich bin jetzt in relativ kurzer Zeit verschiedene Enduro HT gefahren und das Nicolai ist für mich nahezu perfekt , mit diesem Setup halt sehr steif aber man gewöhnt sich daran aber auch unheimlich präzise in der Linienwahl.
Für meinen Gebrauch absolut top , ich vermisse auch kein Fully 😊 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Was vielleicht ganz fein wäre, wäre ein verschiebbarer Dämpferschlitten, wie ihn zb das Liteville 601 hat. Damit kann man die vordere Dämpferaufnahme zum einen an einen längeren Dämpfer anpassen und gleichzeitig zusammen mit den Sitzstrebenmutatoren die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus beeinflussen, ohne dass sich dabei die Geometrie verändert.


Fand den verstellbaren Schlitten auch immer cool. Aber rein um die Geo am g1 mit längeren Dämpfer anzupassen unnötig. 
Hier mit 240er Dämpfer aus meinem G19, Geo identisch wie mit originalen 230mm Dämpfer, bist immernoch genauso variabel


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juli 2021)

Geht nicht um die Geo, sondern um die Progression am Hinterbau.


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juli 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Geht nicht um die Geo, sondern um die Progression am Hinterbau.


Das wäre für die meisten aber schlichtweg zu viel. Und ob man das am Ende mehr als einmal nutzt...ich bräuchte es nicht


----------



## aibeekey (22. Juli 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das wäre für die meisten aber schlichtweg zu viel. Und ob man das am Ende mehr als einmal nutzt...ich bräuchte es nicht


Denke es geht eher um die andere Richtung: weniger Progression bzw. Progression der 230/65 variante behalten.
Mit deinem 240/76er Dämpfer dürfte die Progression schon verdammt hoch werden.

EDIT: außerdem könnte man dann den Einfluss auf den Anti-Squat eliminieren. Die Mutatoren haben hier ja einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Drehpunkte des Hinterbaus. Mit einem Schlitten vorne wäre man davon unabhängig.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juli 2021)

Eben. Ich sehe das ja an meinem Arma, aber selbst in diesem Fall ist die Progression des G16 schon an der oberen Grenze. HSC komplett offen (was eh positiv ist), HBO zu 2/3 offen, 300er Feder, 175 mm Einstellung. Wenn jemand einen Seriendämpfer fährt, wird das schon kritisch. V.a. wenn man dann einen noch längeren Dämpfer fährt; landet man irgendwann bei deutlich über 30% Sag, damit man noch den vollen Federweg ausnutzen kann.
Am G1 ist so viel einstellbar. Da wäre das noch eine gute Draufgabe.

EDIT: Unter der Unterschied ist nicht so ohne. Mein Dämpfer misst 222/68 mm. Wenn man das mit einem 230/65 vergleicht oder dann gar mit einem 250/75, den man für's DH Setup bräuchte. 

A, EBOXX wäre das schnell umsetzbar. Da ist die obere Dämpferaufnahme geschraubt. 
Am EBOXX gefallen mir auch die Sitzstreben besser. Die Redaktion hatte mal einen Nicolau Teileträger mit diesen Sitzstreben. Leider haben sie's bei den G-Modellen nicht in die Serie geschafft.


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. August 2021)

Hat schon jemand etwas gehört, ob es zur Eurobike Messe Neuigkeiten gibt?

Ich würde mir ein Saturn 16 wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (3. August 2021)

Wenn überhaupt gibt's zum Jubiläum bzw. der Hausmesse News schätze ich. Allerdings würde ich mir da keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2021)

Nicolai hat doch in letzter Zeit viele neue Modelle raus gebracht und mich verwundert, dass sie das tun. Denn den Hauptumsatz macht die Firma schon lange mit E-Bikes und eigentlich müssten sie doch dieses Segment noch stärker ausbauen. 
Was man so hört, ist hier allerdings Bosch der Hemmschuh. Die bringen nix adäquates für Gravel, light-E-MTB usw.
Ich glaube, wäre ich Nicolai, ich würde motorlos nur mehr das G1 anbieten.


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Nicolai hat doch in letzter Zeit viele neue Modelle raus gebracht und mich verwundert, dass sie das tun. Denn den Hauptumsatz macht die Firma schon lange mit E-Bikes und eigentlich müssten sie doch dieses Segment noch stärker ausbauen.
> Was man so hört, ist hier allerdings Bosch der Hemmschuh. Die bringen nix adäquates für Gravel, light-E-MTB usw.
> Ich glaube, wäre ich Nicolai, ich würde motorlos nur mehr das G1 anbieten.


Das stimmt mich als Biobiker traurig.

(Meine das jetzt nicht gegen dich persönlich.)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2021)

Es ist nun mal die Realität.


----------



## strutzie (3. August 2021)

Die Palette ohne Motor finde ich schon sehr ansprechend und rund.
Saturn 16 wäre klasse, und grundsätzlich Stahldämpfer für´s  Saturn.

Die Entwicklungszyklen etwas auseinander ziehen kann ja auch was haben.
Ist besser für den Geldbeutel


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2021)

Hat jem. Zahlen welches bike sich besser verkauft, saturn 14 oder G1?

Ich glaub der trend zu den tanklasterbikes neigt sich so langsam dem ende zu....

ich seh das G1 nach wie vor, trotz jeglichen anpassungsmöglichkeiten, als uphillfähiges DH rad...demnach eher nischenbike


----------



## Bingo1979 (3. August 2021)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat jem. Zahlen welches bike sich besser verkauft, saturn 14 oder G1?
> 
> Ich glaub der trend zu den tanklasterbikes neigt sich so langsam dem ende zu....
> 
> ich seh das G1 nach wie vor, trotz jeglichen anpassungsmöglichkeiten, als uphillfähiges DH rad...demnach eher nischenbike


Dito.

G1 ist mMn für viele Strecke außerhalb vom Bikepark oversized.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2021)

Gefühl werden derzeit schon viele Saturn verkauft. Aber ohne die tatsächlichen Zahlen zu kennen, kann man nur spekulieren. Geometron wird das G1 international schon an den Kunden bringen.


----------



## strutzie (3. August 2021)

Ich würde das G1 beim Enduro sehen (ist ja auch so klassifiziert), auf schnellen Pisten, laufen lassen...


> Ich glaube, wäre ich Nicolai, ich würde motorlos nur mehr das G1 anbieten.



Gerade ein Trailbike macht´s doch dann interessant und macht das ganze rund...
Vernunft Entscheidung ist bei mir das Saturn, ich hab ein G16, das bleibt, und kann genauso gut auf Hometrails bewegt werden.
Ich sehe da überhaupt keinen Grund was einzudampfen...

Luxusprobleme


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. August 2021)

Wenn 9 von 10 deiner verkauften Fahrräder E-Bikes sind, wie viele Nicht-E-Bike-Modelle wirst du dann anbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (4. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn 9 von 10 deiner verkauften Fahrräder E-Bikes sind, wie viele Nicht-E-Bike-Modelle wirst du dann anbieten?



Auch richtige Bikes, denn jeder Boom endet mal.
Irgendwann sollte ja jeder Möchtegern so ein E-Teil haben.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. August 2021)

Ja, die Nische wird immer erhalten bleiben. Nur wird die sehr klein sein. Die Mofas werden der neue Standard werden. Soll mir recht sein. Es könnte mein Mountainbikerleben vereinfachen.


----------



## xMARTINx (1. September 2021)

Es wird das Leben für alle erschweren, egal ob man ebikes mag oder nicht, es ist ja jetzt schon so. 

Ich würde mir ein modernes M-Pire wünschen, wäre so absoluter Traum


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. September 2021)

So eine Dämpferaufnahme für's G1 bitte:


----------



## xMARTINx (1. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> So eine Dämpferaufnahme für's G1 bitte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1332298


Kann ich nur begrüßen


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. September 2021)

Gibt es neues zu berichten seitens Nicolai von der Eurobike?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2021)

Scheinbar haben sie nur das Motorrad gebracht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

Update: Das Eboxx Ultra wird schon ordentlich verrissen. Selbst Kalle sagt, dass das Ding eigentlich nichts auf der Eurobike verloren hat. Vielleicht wird er es auf der Intermot ausstellen. 

Tatsächlich wurde auch das Eboxx erneuert. Den neuen Bosch Antrieb mit 750 W Akku hat es halt und durch den Dämpferschlitten sind nun unterschiedliche Dämpfereinbaulängen möglich, dadurch auch ein 29" Hinterrad und 180 mm Federweg. Die alten Kettenstreben Mutatoren mit Zahnstange sind weg, dafür gibt es jetzt das alte Flip Chip von den ersten G Modellen. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das G1 auch dieses Update bekommen wird. Könnte eh bald so weit sein. Bald 3 Jahre ist das g1 schon auf dem Markt.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2021)

Laut Podcast mit Chris Porter sind keine Updates geplant...ehrlich gesagt...wirkich was verbessern kann man an dem Ding auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

Sobald ein Update angekündigt wird, verkauft Geometron keine aktuellen Bikes mehr.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2021)

Aber ernsthaft, was willst da verbessern ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

Wie geschrieben: Der Dämpferschlitten wäre schon super. Dann müsste man noch an einer 200 mm Gabel DC Option arbeiten. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, sofern man am 650B Vorderrad festhalten möchte. Dann müsste man nämlich Gabeleinbaulängen von 550 bis 693 mm ausgleichen. Weil aber eh alles auf 29" geht, sind es nur mehr 565 bis 593 mm und da muss man nur die Schweißlehre anpassen und eine etwas längere Offset Lagerschale bauen. Nicht vergessen: Das G1 Gabel Referenzmaß liegt noch immer bei 150 bis 170 mm Federweg. Das ist nicht mehr adäquat, wo doch schon die ZEB mit 29" und 190 mm kommt (EBL 606 mm!). Ob was an den Details zu machen ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich kein G1 habe. Jedenfalls wird man aber bald eine Halterung für diverse Elektronik Module einpflegen müssen. 
ich bin mir schon sehr sicher, dass da bald etwas kommen wird. Weihnachten vermutlich.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2021)

Längere Gabeln hält das G1 ja ohne Probleme aus, die Einbauhöhe ist wohl auch der Geometrieänderung geschuldet. Aber an so nem Rad reichen die 180mm vorne ja völlig aus, DC Freigabe hat es ja, und es wird mit 200mm gefahren. Längerer Dämpfer passt auch. 
Details wüsste ich jetzt nicht was man da verbessern könnte. Der Schlitten ist wirklich cool, aber Brüchen für man ihn ehrlicher Weise eher nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

Du bekommst die längere Gabel nur bedingt an der Rest-Geometrie ausgeglichen. Spätestens am Sitzwinkel wird es kritisch. Ich denke, man müsste das alles für eine Klasse mehr Federweg anpassen: 170 bis 200 mm. 
Was @aibeekey auch schon angerissen hat: Durch den Dämpferschlitten kannst du auch den virtuellen Drehpunkt beeinflussen und auch die Kennlinie der Dämpferanlenkung. Für leichte Menschen ist die Progression im Standard Setup schon grenzwertig. Die könnte man damit auch abflachen. 
Im Grunde ist es einfach die Fortsetzung der Mutatoren. Kettenstreben Mutator -> Sitzstreben Mutator -> Dämpfer Mutator. 

Übrigens, die Nicolai Homepage hat zwar das Eboxx Ultra ewingepflegt, das 2022er EBoxx hingegen nicht. Immerhin bringt das Eboxx jetzt 180 mm am Heck, also sollte das G1 auch mehr bringen. 
ich bin schlichtweg für 200 mm weil ich nicht wüsste, warum man sich mit weniger zufrieden geben sollte. Vor ein paar Jahren meinte man auch, dass man mit 170 mm keine Touren fahren kann.


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2021)

Hm 180 reichen aber so ziemlich für alles aus, und ich kommen vom G19 bzw dem proto der über 200 hatte. Ich vermisse nix im Park. Aber Geschmacksache. G1ST wäre da ne Möglichkeit für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. September 2021)

So ehrlich muss ich dann schon sein, dass ich an meinem G16 mit 170 mm eigentlich nichts vermisse und ein Upgrade derzeit aus finanziellen Gründen nicht in Frage kommt. Das Geld kann ich woanders besser investieren. Zum Beispiel indem ich mir einen Goldbarren um den Hals hänge.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, was willst da verbessern ?


Die Fahrer


----------



## xMARTINx (3. September 2021)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Die Fahrer


Auf jeden Fall das meiste Potenzial


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft, was willst da verbessern ?



länger, flacher, tiefer und schwerer.

länge läuft und schwer liegt gut 😜😉


----------



## US. (29. September 2021)

Saturn 15 STE 

Ich hatte früher Helius FR, Helius AM und ION 18.

Was mir fehlt ist ein aktuelles Nicolai von Trail bis Enduro mit Federweg im Heck von ca. 150mm.

Als 29er, alternativ Mullet.
Geolution-Geometrie etwa wie beim Saturn 14 für 160er Gabel, 150mm im Heck auch bei 29"
Nicht zu schwer, sub 3,4kg sollte gut machbar sein.
Flaschenhalter möglich.
Geeignet für große Luftdämpfer á la Float X2 und Coil.
Gescheiter, dämpfender Kettenstrebenschutz

Das Saturn ist eine gute Plattform, aber leider nur 130mm und kein Coil-Dämpfer möglich.
Das G1 ist etwas extrem und deckt den Trail und Enduro-light Bereich nicht gut ab. Das könnte man hingegen in Richtung DH entwickeln und für längere Gabeln anpassen.

Im Grunde also das Saturn 14 ST weiterentwickeln zum Saturn 15 STE und damit abgrenzen zum normalen Saturn 14. Würde ich mir sofort bestellen, denn der Nicolai-Style fehlt mir schon 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. September 2021)

Wäre das nicht das G15, bis auf die Flaschenhalteroption?


----------



## StephanR1 (29. September 2021)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, aber das G15 XXL hat 6 cm mehr Radstand. Würde mir auch etwas mit ca. 65° Lenkwinkel und max. 150 mm am Heck und ca. 130 cm Radstand wünschen. Selbst das ist schon ein Tanker.


----------



## Bingo1979 (29. September 2021)

Hallo, 

wäre ein Scor 4060 ST/LT oder ein Raaw Madonna eine gute Alternative?

Grüsse Ingo


----------



## US. (29. September 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht das G15, bis auf die Flaschenhalteroption?


Im Prinzip schon. Aber die Saturn-Plattform mit stehendem Dämpfer kann wie du schreibst einen Flaschenhalter aufnehmen und ist damit für alles von CC bis Enduro besser geeignet.
Das G15 könnte entfallen. Ist ohnehin noch für metrische Dämpfer ausgelegt. Von CC bis Enduro Saturn 11, 14, 15 (oder 16).

Mein früheres Ion18 war meine ich das erste mit dem Dämpferlayout wie heute G1, G15. Damals war es im Gravity-Fach verpönt das Gerödel ans Bike zu strapsen und ein Flaschenhalter Blasphemie. Aber das was früher oldschool war ist heute newschool und man will das Zeug wieder am Rahmen haben.


----------



## US. (29. September 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre ein Scor 4060 ST/LT oder ein Raaw Madonna eine gute Alternative?
> 
> Grüsse Ingo


Ich kenne noch viele Alternativen, aber das sind eben keine Nicolais. Selber bewege ich seit einiger Zeit ein Pole Evolink, aber ich will ja mal wieder ein Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2021)

Mir fehlt bei Nicolai derzeit ein wenig das hier:







radical amusement.


Keine Ahnung, warum, aber es wäre schön, würden Menschen wieder erschrecken, wenn sie ein Nicolai sähen. Das bekommt ja derzeit nur das neue Mofa hin.  
Bei meinem G16 glauben die Leute eher: 90er Jahre Youngtimer.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. Oktober 2021)

Finde es eher schön, niemanden mit meinem Velo zu erschrecken.
An meinem 601 hatte ich PUKY Aufkleber, die waren ganz wirksam, bei Bedarf hätte ich noch welche


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2021)

empfinde es auch als sehr angenehm wenn leute das rad weder in wert noch wertigkeit beurteilen können. wenn dann mal doch weiss man gleich bescheid das sich ein gespräch lohnt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ja eh. 
Aber früher, das hatte schon auch seinen Reiz:







Vermutlich reicht heut aber eh schon ein Pinion Getriebe, wegen der Motor Diskussion wär's.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. Oktober 2021)

Mir wäre die Rahmenfarbe zu grell.

@525Rainer, das sollte der Komplettheit wegen auch noch in deinen Vergleichstest


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (7. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Mir fehlt bei Nicolai derzeit ein wenig das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sähe denn ein konkreter Vorschlag aus?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2021)

Weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (9. Oktober 2021)

US. schrieb:


> Saturn 15 STE
> 
> Ich hatte früher Helius FR, Helius AM und ION 18.
> 
> ...


Genau darüber hab ich mit den Jungs von Nicolai in Brixen diskutiert, nachdem ich das Saturn 14 mit 160mm Gabel gefahren bin.
Der hat gleich genickt, gegrinst und gemeint, das die darüber schon mit ihren Ingenieuren gesprochen haben.
Und könnte gut sein, daß nächstes Jahr was kommt auf Basis vom Saturn 14 mit 145-150mm im Heck.


----------



## Akira (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich hatte gerne einen Nicolai GX Rahmen, Gates ready aber ohne Pinion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (10. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Genau darüber hab ich mit den Jungs von Nicolai in Brixen diskutiert, nachdem ich das Saturn 14 mit 160mm Gabel gefahren bin.
> Der hat gleich genickt, gegrinst und gemeint, das die darüber schon mit ihren Ingenieuren gesprochen haben.
> Und könnte gut sein, daß nächstes Jahr was kommt auf Basis vom Saturn 14 mit 145-150mm im Heck.


Ende August 2020 hatte ich bei Nicolai angefragt ob ein Saturn mit mehr Federweg (als 29er) zu erwarten ist.
Antwort damals:
„Ein Modell mit mehr Federweg ist in absehbarer Zeit nicht geplant.“

Wie sich die Meinung innerhalb eines Jahrs geändert hat. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## US. (11. Oktober 2021)

Hab mir diesen Thread jetzt komplett durchgelesen - mein Wunsch nach einem Saturn 15 ST Enduro scheint nicht sehr originiell  Vielfach bereits gewünscht.
Glaube auch, dass da was kommt, denn es fehlt auch ganz objektiv betrachtet im Portfolio. Das ION 15 an der Position ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen mit imperialem Dämpfer und Non-Bottle-Konzept.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## nicbmxtb (11. Oktober 2021)

Akira schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerne einen Nicolai GX Rahmen, Gates ready aber ohne Pinion.


Hab ich so beim CX bekommen, frag da einfach Mal an!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Genau darüber hab ich mit den Jungs von Nicolai in Brixen diskutiert, nachdem ich das Saturn 14 mit 160mm Gabel gefahren bin.
> Der hat gleich genickt, gegrinst und gemeint, das die darüber schon mit ihren Ingenieuren gesprochen haben.
> Und könnte gut sein, daß nächstes Jahr was kommt auf Basis vom Saturn 14 mit 145-150mm im Heck.


Oh je, mein Kontostand.


----------



## bubbba (20. Oktober 2021)

Es muss was kommen. War zwar die meiste Zeit am Gardasee mit meinem Mullet 170/160 Ekano unterwegs, aber die paar Shuttle Abfahrten mit dem Helius  AM 180/157  waren einfach geiler. 
So ein Helius AM mit Mullet. 160/150, Fox dhx2 , Kettenstreben ca 435, Reach 450 in M und so weiter wäre mein Traum.
Der einzige Lichtblick auf dem Festival war Alutech mit schönen  Rahmen im Querschnitt zur Darstellung der Schweißkunst, der Rest der Bikes Santa Cruz Bronson etc klar echt geil, aber vom Gefühl her wird Alu zurückkommen. 
Ein Nicolai mit SC Bronson Geo, aber den Vorteilen des alten Helius AM , das wäre ein Comeback


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Warum kein G1? Es ermöglicht dir den Zugang zu einer Welt, die dir sonst wahrscheinlich verschlossen bliebe. Echtes Downhill Feeling für Normalos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Warum kein G1?



na weil er von 450 reach, 435KS, Bronson Geo und vom Heliis AM schreibt ...


----------



## aibeekey (20. Oktober 2021)

trailterror schrieb:


> na weil er von 450 reach, 435KS, Bronson Geo und vom Heliis AM schreibt ...



Auf Wunsch brutzeln die einem schon was in XXS zusammen.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Oktober 2021)

bubbba schrieb:


> Es muss was kommen. War zwar die meiste Zeit am Gardasee mit meinem Mullet 170/160 Ekano unterwegs, aber die paar Shuttle Abfahrten mit dem Helius  AM 180/157  waren einfach geiler.
> So ein Helius AM mit Mullet. 160/150, Fox dhx2 , Kettenstreben ca 435, Reach 450 in M und so weiter wäre mein Traum.
> Der einzige Lichtblick auf dem Festival war Alutech mit schönen  Rahmen im Querschnitt zur Darstellung der Schweißkunst, der Rest der Bikes Santa Cruz Bronson etc klar echt geil, aber vom Gefühl her wird Alu zurückkommen.
> Ein Nicolai mit SC Bronson Geo, aber den Vorteilen des alten Helius AM , das wäre ein Comeback


Ich hab keine Geo Daten im Kopf aber so nen normales Ion 16 vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich lese Gardasee und dort braucht's nun mal ein Bike, das wie auf Schienen fährt.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (20. Oktober 2021)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Ende August 2020 hatte ich bei Nicolai angefragt ob ein Saturn mit mehr Federweg (als 29er) zu erwarten ist.
> Antwort damals:
> „Ein Modell mit mehr Federweg ist in absehbarer Zeit nicht geplant.“
> 
> Wie sich die Meinung innerhalb eines Jahrs geändert hat. Ich bin gespannt.


Ein Jahr ist halt keine absehbare Zeit.
So nach dem Motto....
Was interessiert mich heute mein gequatsche von gestern  

Wäre aber auf jeden Fall interessant.
Bin in Brixen für mich überraschend gut mit dem Saturn 14 als 29er in M zurecht gekommen. Wobei ich mir bei 480mm Reach nicht sicher bin, ob das nicht doch zu lang ist.
Da wäre schon noch ausgiebigeres Testen nötig.
Der Unterschied zum Bronson in M war da ja nicht wenig.
Bronson knapp 440mm Reach und 27,5
Saturn 480mm Reach und 29.
Radstand kommt auch noch einiges dazu


----------



## bruelltaube (21. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ein Jahr ist halt keine absehbare Zeit.
> So nach dem Motto....
> Was interessiert mich heute mein gequatsche von gestern
> 
> ...


Wie groß bist du? Mit welcher Schrittlänge? 🤔


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. Oktober 2021)

1,75m mit 83cm Schrittlänge


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Ein Jahr ist halt keine absehbare Zeit.
> So nach dem Motto....
> Was interessiert mich heute mein gequatsche von gestern
> 
> ...


Der Reach wird doch aber durch den steileren Sitzwinkel wieder relativiert


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2021)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch brutzeln die einem schon was in XXS zusammen.


 Custom hinterbau gibts soweit ich weiss z.bsp nicht...?


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich lese Gardasee und dort braucht's nun mal ein Bike, das wie auf Schienen fährt.



ahhja....🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2021)

Ist halt so. Auf solchen Rumpelpisten merkst du den Unterschied am deutlichsten.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. Oktober 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Der Reach wird doch aber durch den steileren Sitzwinkel wieder relativiert


Ne. Reach ergibt doch die Position im Stehen. Also ist der Sitzwinkel dafür egal.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2021)

Doch doch, das hängt schon zusammen. Wenn du den Sitzwinkel steiler machst, muss das Oberrohr länger werden und damit wächst zwangsläufig der Reach.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (21. Oktober 2021)

Ja schon.
Aber wenn ich 480mm Reach habe, ist es egal ob 76° oder 78° Sitzwinkel.
Ändern wird sich dadurch nur die Sitzposition.
Oder lieg ich damit falsch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2021)

Nein, das stimmt schon. Aber der steile Sitzwinkel sollte eigentlich ein Fixum sein.
20 mm kann man sich über die Vorbaulänge raus holen. Und dann natürlich über die Auswahl des Lenkers; das macht sehr sehr viel aus. Radstand ist dann auch so eine Sache - ich sehe da eher den Lenkwinkel in Disposition, als den Reach.


----------



## bubbba (21. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Auf solchen Rumpelpisten merkst du den Unterschied am deutlichsten.


glaube mir, auf alten Trails wie Anaconda , ist mein Helius besser als mein  Propain.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Oktober 2021)

Warum das?


----------



## bubbba (21. Oktober 2021)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> …
> Der Unterschied zum Bronson in M war da ja nicht wenig.
> Bronson knapp 440mm Reach und 27,5
> Saturn 480mm Reach und 29.
> Radstand kommt auch noch einiges dazu



Der Neue Bronson Mix 29/27 hat in M 455 Reach bei 599 Oberrohr. KS 435. Muss also das alte gewesen sein. 

Wenn man den Gesprächen an den Ständen zugehört hat, klang es so als wenn die HR Laufräder wieder kleiner werden.


----------



## bubbba (21. Oktober 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Warum das?


Weil ein wendiges lebendiges Bike Dir mehr Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubert, als eins was wie auf Schienen fährt.

Die Jungs die wie ich um 2009/10 /11ein Helius aufgebaut haben ,werden schon verstehen was ich meine.;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab das nie verstanden. Ich wollte immer ein krasses Fahrwerk haben. Mein erstes Trailbike habe ich 2003 aufgebaut. Damals schon war klar, dass das für mich nicht perfekt ist und die Suche war eine lange und hat bis 2018 gedauert. 






Wendig genug?


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Januar 2022)

Ich wünsche mir Drucke von technischen Bauteilen oder Aktionbilder Prints, die man sich in die Bude hängen könnte. Die ganzen Kataloge und das Buch haben so tolle Fotos, die im Bücherregal vergammeln. Hier mal ein stümperhaft erstellter Serviervorschlag:


----------



## MantaHai (17. Januar 2022)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Drucke von technischen Bauteilen oder Aktionbilder Prints, die man sich in die Bude hängen könnte. Die ganzen Kataloge und das Buch haben so tolle Fotos, die im Bücherregal vergammeln. Hier mal ein stümperhaft erstellter Serviervorschlag:Anhang anzeigen 1404462


Intend USD-Ausfallende😂


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Januar 2022)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Intend USD-Ausfallende😂


Das war als Polsterung bei einer Bestellung mal dabei und das hab ich dann ausgeschnitten, also nicht dass hier Gerüchte kommen Cornelius würde das so verkaufen


----------



## Kurve (19. Januar 2022)

Sehr gut - mein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk lag heute morgen vor der Haustür!





Aber weil das hier ja eigentlich der Wunschkonzert-Fred ist:
Ich wünsche mir die rohe, technische Ästhetik der alten Nicolai-Fräßbomber zurück! Die Ästhetik der gefrästen Hinterbauten mit ihrer Gitterstruktur - nur halt diesmal bitte alles in Leichtbau 😉

Und ein eigenes neues Getriebe-Bike, das wär ein Traum 😀


----------



## goldencore (19. Januar 2022)

Ein mir völlig unbekannter YouTube Kanal, aber netter Blick hinter die Kulissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Februar 2022)

Mr_Chicks schrieb:


> Genau darüber hab ich mit den Jungs von Nicolai in Brixen diskutiert, nachdem ich das Saturn 14 mit 160mm Gabel gefahren bin.
> Der hat gleich genickt, gegrinst und gemeint, das die darüber schon mit ihren Ingenieuren gesprochen haben.
> Und könnte gut sein, daß nächstes Jahr was kommt auf Basis vom Saturn 14 mit 145-150mm im Heck.



Jemand hierzu etwas gehört oder gelesen?

Grüße Ingo


----------



## WODAN (22. Februar 2022)

Moin,
Laut Trailtech soll am Mittwoch was "Neues von Nicolai" kommen. Das haben Sie wenigstens auf Instagram geschrieben.


----------



## Bingo1979 (22. Februar 2022)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> Laut Trailtech soll am Mittwoch was "Neues von Nicolai" kommen. Das haben Sie wenigstens auf Instagram geschrieben.


Sieht aus wie ein Saturn 14


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2022)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> Laut Trailtech soll am Mittwoch was "Neues von Nicolai" kommen. Das haben Sie wenigstens auf Instagram geschrieben.



da bin ich gespannt.

edith: saturn 16 hätt was...


----------



## MantaHai (23. Februar 2022)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> Laut Trailtech soll am Mittwoch was "Neues von Nicolai" kommen. Das haben Sie wenigstens auf Instagram geschrieben.


Kam schon irgendwo was?


----------



## Bingo1979 (23. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht doch nur ein Missverständnis und es gibt heute nichts Neues.


----------



## trailterror (23. Februar 2022)

Hat N vor gefühlt 1,2 jahren nicht auch mal ne neu ikone angekündigt...?


----------



## MantaHai (23. Februar 2022)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hat N vor gefühlt 1,2 jahren nicht auch mal ne neu ikone angekündigt...?


Vor 3-5 Jahren eher 😂


----------



## trailterror (23. Februar 2022)

Neue Ikone
					

Kalle teasert in folgender Gesprächsrunde:  (bei  ca 1st.1min.40sek) ein Produkt im Zusammenhang mit der Fertigung eines 3D Druckers und betitelt es als neue Ikone.  was es wohl sein wird??




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## JoBu (1. März 2022)

NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> ...
> *2. Hausmesse*
> Am 2. und 3. April


...


NICOLAI-Support schrieb:


> werden wir das von unseren Kunden ersehnte Modell SATURN 16 erstmalig präsentieren.


Ich bin gespannt... Saturn 16... auch als GPI?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (2. März 2022)

Ich verstehe den Sinn eines Saturn 16 nicht. Warum kauft man sich dann nicht ein Ion 15/16? 
Geht es nur um den Platz für eine Trinkflasche?


----------



## xMARTINx (2. März 2022)

Ion 16 wäre zu nah am G1, Saturn 16 wird dann so die Lücke als leichtes Enduro schließen


----------



## Chriz87 (2. März 2022)

Da würde dann noch ein saturn 12 fehlen, 120iger Hinterbau. Das wäre was für mich. 
Hab jetzt offiziell eine nicolai kasse angefangen,  bissel Zeit ist noch


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2022)

Könnte endlich mal wieder ein interessanter  Wurf von N werden!

Könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass es das ion 15/16 ersetzen könnte


----------



## xMARTINx (2. März 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Da würde dann noch ein saturn 12 fehlen, 120iger Hinterbau. Das wäre was für mich.
> Hab jetzt offiziell eine nicolai kasse angefangen,  bissel Zeit ist noch


Wo siehst du zwischen nen Saturn 14 mit 130mm Federweg und einem Saturn 11 mit 105mm noch Platz für ein weiteres Modell? Man kann ja nicht für jeden Zentimeter einen Rahmen anbieten 

Saturn 16 bin ich gespannt, die leichte, weniger ballerlastige Variante als Gegenstück zum G1, je nachdem wie man Enduro betreiben möchte, finde ich super


----------



## Chriz87 (3. März 2022)

Naja, 105 bissel zu wenig und 130 wider zu viel. 
Für mich wäre sozusagen eine goldene Mitte ein 120iger. 
Aber klar, der Aufwand wäre zu viel. 
Aber warum dann ein even 150iger saturn wenns schon die ion Modelle gibt?


----------



## xMARTINx (3. März 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Naja, 105 bissel zu wenig und 130 wider zu viel.
> Für mich wäre sozusagen eine goldene Mitte ein 120iger.
> Aber klar, der Aufwand wäre zu viel.
> Aber warum dann ein even 150iger saturn wenns schon die ion Modelle gibt?


160er Saturn...vielleicht wird das Ion ja abgelöst sogar


----------



## Chriz87 (3. März 2022)

Suche Vorallem ein radel fürs Flachland,  da ist das saturn 11 perfekt. 
Aber ab und an geht's ins Erzgebirge, da hätte ich gern bissel Reserven. Auch wenns mit dem 11er gewiss auch klappt. 

Wäre mein Wunschkonzert


----------



## strutzie (3. März 2022)

Saturn 16 wird bestimmt ein spannendes Rad.
Ist echt ne Lücke, die da besetzt wird...
Bin aber jetzt schon bei den Dortmundern gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. März 2022)

Chriz87 schrieb:


> Naja, 105 bissel zu wenig und 130 wider zu viel.
> Für mich wäre sozusagen eine goldene Mitte ein 120iger.
> Aber klar, der Aufwand wäre zu viel.
> Aber warum dann ein even 150iger saturn wenns schon die ion Modelle gibt?



Die ion's haben zum teil etwas "veraltete" "standards", wenn ich mich recht erinner...

Wie gesagt...ich könnt mir vorstellen dass das saturn 16 das ion 15&16 ablösen könnte


----------



## RaidenX (3. März 2022)

Aber ein Saturn zwischen 11 und 14 fände ich für mich auch interessant.
Nicht nur wegen dem Federweg, sondern zum Beispiel auch wegen der Reifenfreiheit und Geo beim 11er.
Schönes leichtes und vortriebsstarkes Trailbike das nicht ganz so Marathon lastig ist wie das 11er aber auch noch so sehr Richtung Enduro wie das 14er ist.


----------



## h0tz (7. August 2022)

Ich hätte gerne eine Wiederauflage vom Argon Road, auf Basis des GX.
Leichter(er) Rohrsatz, Frästeile erleichtert, Zug/Kabelführung auch in den Kettenstreben.
Geo ggf. mehr Richtung Rennrad, Reifenfreiheit ausreichend für etwas dickeres…34mm o.ä. 
Wer noch?


----------



## lopi (8. August 2022)

h0tz schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Wiederauflage vom Argon Road, auf Basis des GX.
> Leichter(er) Rohrsatz, Frästeile erleichtert, Zug/Kabelführung auch in den Kettenstreben.
> Geo ggf. mehr Richtung Rennrad, Reifenfreiheit ausreichend für etwas dickeres…34mm o.ä.
> Wer noch?



Ich bin sofort dabei! Ich liebe mein Argon Road von 2011, aber mittlerweile hätte ich auch gerne Update. Wie @h0tz sagt gerne etwas leichter, mit innenverlegten Zügen in den Kettenstreben und vielleicht sogar Reifenfreiheit bis 2,4 Zoll mit 650b bei 1-fach. Geo dabei auch eindeutig sportlicher als das GX in Richtung Rennrad. Da gibt es durchaus einige Lösungen mit einseitig abgesenkten Yokes beim Tretlager. Quasi ein Nicolai Argon (All)Road mit nifty Features und radikal engineerten Lösungen für extra Fun.


----------



## detlefracing (16. August 2022)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Aber ein Saturn zwischen 11 und 14 fände ich für mich auch interessant.
> Nicht nur wegen dem Federweg, sondern zum Beispiel auch wegen der Reifenfreiheit und Geo beim 11er.
> Schönes leichtes und vortriebsstarkes Trailbike das nicht ganz so Marathon lastig ist wie das 11er aber auch noch so sehr Richtung Enduro wie das 14er ist.



Sehen mein Kumpel und ich genauso, Saturn 11 in etwas flacher, tiefer und deutlich kürzerem Sitzrohr


----------



## aibeekey (23. August 2022)

Aktueller Wunsch: ein (stabiles) Rado mit Aufnahme für SRAM UDH Schaltaugen.

Die Nicolai Schaltaugen scheinen weich wie Butter zu sein. Hab jetzt schon das dritte in 2.5 Jahren. Das hab ich so bei noch keinem anderen Bike erlebt. Weder eigene noch im Freundeskreis. (3...2...1: Auftritt Martin, dass er in vielen Jahren noch nie Probleme hatte haha)
10€ für das UDH wären deutlich besser als jedesmal 35€ für das aktuelle Design auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2022)

Haha doch hab ich tatsächlich, 

Am gelben G19 in Schulenberg, hab ich im Park gerade gebogen. Wenn man halt drauf fällt wird's krumm, dafür ist es da...😜


----------



## aibeekey (23. August 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Wenn man halt drauf fällt wird's krumm



Willst du damit sagen, es läge an mir? 🤔
😅


----------



## xMARTINx (23. August 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen, es läge an mir? 🤔
> 😅


Nein nein, ich fahre eher defensiv. Das mater, fehlendes Talent usw...
Aber wenn du oft hinfallst...na ja evtl hast du auch ne Teilschuld 🤣😜


----------



## Lambutz (23. August 2022)

Nach ein paar krummen Schaltaugen, auch von anderen Herstellern, hab ich in ein Ausrichtwerkzeug investiert. Das hätte sich schon nur für mich gelohnt, rechne ich noch die Räder von Freunden dazu...
Bei Nicolai sind sie wenigstens am Anfang gerade, daher gibt es die in den verschiedenen Ausführungen.


----------



## qlaus (23. August 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Die Nicolai Schaltaugen scheinen weich wie Butter zu sein


Jo, das muss es sein. Habe letztens beim Umtragen eines umgestürzten Baums die Kette in einen Ast eingfädelt und es erst gemerkt, als das SA11 nicht mitkommen wollte. Zuerst nichts dabei gedacht, erst als ich nicht mehr auf's Maria-hilf-Ritzel schalten konnte.


Lambutz schrieb:


> hab ich in ein Ausrichtwerkzeug investiert


Damit war es dann, wieder zuhause angekommen, innerhalb 5 Minuten erledigt. Ich hatte nicht mal den Schaltzug gelöst, ich fauler Sack. Aber auf eine Tour würde ich es doch nicht mitnehmen wollen 🎒


xMARTINx schrieb:


> dafür ist es da...😜


Stimmt auch wieder, ein Schaltwerk, gleich welcher Provenienz, ist dann doch deutlich teurer


----------



## Lambutz (23. August 2022)

qlaus schrieb:


> ...auf eine Tour würde ich es doch nicht mitnehmen wollen...


stimmt, dafür habe ich auch bei größeren Touren auch ein Ersatzschaltauge. Abends mit den Kumpels wird dann gerichtet und dann Zuhause


----------



## Testdriver (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich hätte gerne ein überarbeitets Argon GTB mit den neuen Sitz- und Kettenstreben wie beim GAM und GEN. Optisch gefallen mir die einfach viel besser. Federweg sollte aber weiterhin bei 100 - 120 mm  bleiben. Von der Geometrie gerne noch ein bisschen länger.
Wann gibt es da was neues?


----------



## Hanswirt (16. Oktober 2022)

Testdriver schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne ein überarbeitets Argon GTB mit den neuen Sitz- und Kettenstreben wie beim GAM und GEN. Optisch gefallen mir die einfach viel besser. Federweg sollte aber weiterhin bei 100 - 120 mm  bleiben. Von der Geometrie gerne noch ein bisschen länger.
> Wann gibt es da was neues?


Dein Wunsch hat sich schon erfüllt Seit dem Sommer sehen die Sitz- und Kettenstreben identisch aus, auch der Federweg ist geblieben. Geometrie hat sich aber nicht verändert, glaube ich.


----------



## NICOLAI-Support (17. Oktober 2022)

@Testdriver - wir haben da mal etwas vorbereitet:

Die Bilder zeigen das aktuelle ARGON GTB 2023 was schon ausgeliefert wird.
Das Tech Sheet wurde aktualisiert.
Das Bild-Update der Homepage steht kurz bevor


----------



## Hanswirt (17. Oktober 2022)

Ist wirklich ein tolles Rad mit explosionsartiger Beschleunigung Der Laufradsatz von Light Wolf trägt natürlich seinen Teil bei. Noch nie war mir Gegenwind so egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

